# New Mill Offering?



## wrmiller (Jul 30, 2016)

Just recently saw a new 8x33 Taiwan made bench mill being advertised by Matt. Power feed on the column, and nice Y axis travel too. Geared head is the only thing I would personally nit-pick about.


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 30, 2016)

Can you provide a link to this machine - I do not see it listed at Machinetoolsonline.com


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry. It's not on his website. It's on his 'store' on Ebay. Here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PM-833T-8-x...702109?hash=item36048ecf9d:g:wdgAAOSwwo1XfWcH


----------



## mrbasher (Aug 1, 2016)

$1k more than what I paid for mine. Dammit. I would have just purchased this had I known. Oh well, that's $1k more I can use to make the one I got awesome.  Though, I still would have bought this one...


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 1, 2016)

Yea, after spending a boatload of time and money on my Charter Oak to get it right, Matt ups and offers one I probably could have used right out of the box. I really like the use of a standard power feed on the Z-axis. If I had need of a quality bench mill right now I'd be all over one.


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 18, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Sorry. It's not on his website. It's on his 'store' on Ebay. Here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PM-833T-8-x...702109?hash=item36048ecf9d:g:wdgAAOSwwo1XfWcH



The listing has expired, so there is no way to see specifics.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 18, 2016)

Try this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PM-833T-8-x...028248?hash=item4d489248d8:g:wdgAAOSwwo1XfWcH


----------

